# 32,000-Year-Old Plant Reborn From Ancient Fruit Found in Siberian Ice



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

> Bloomberg: Researchers in Russia have revived a fertile plant from the remains of 32,000-year-old fruit that was found buried within the fossilized burrows of ancient squirrels deep in the Siberian ice.
> 
> The resurrected plant, from an era of woolly mammoths and saber-tooth cats, is the oldest viable multicellular living organism, according to the study published today in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences. It is also the first plant returned to life from permafrost conditions, researchers said.
> 
> ...


http://bloomberg.com/news/2012-02-2...from-ancient-fruit-found-in-siberian-ice.html
Does anyone know from where I can get some permafrost shipped to me?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Joe, pretty impressive! I wonder if that plant is/was currently extinct or if it still grows in the wild somewhee? Just dont let the EPA get a hold of something like that or no telling what they may come up with....scary thought.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Hey Joe, pretty impressive! I wonder if that plant is/was currently extinct or if it still grows in the wild somewhee? Just dont let the EPA get a hold of something like that or no telling what they may come up with....scary thought.


Lol. There goes another holdup on the Keystone project. Damn squirrels.


----------



## driscolldb (Jun 12, 2011)

That's crazy! I wonder if doing this kind of thing would have repercussions similar to introducing exotic animals into other habitats. A crazy kind of prehistoric kudzu


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cool.

Bring back the dinosaurs!


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Immolatus said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Bring back the dinosaurs!


Coming to a theater soon-"Siberia Park" lol.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

There is a big positive with this, I guess we now know how to best store our garden seeds!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah good.now I can summon Chtulu from the abyss to eat liberals. LOL


----------



## DirtyHarry (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm sure a lot of survivalists wish they would find the Silphium plant.:kiss:

Some of you may not know that Silphium was the birth control plant used to extinction during the Roman Empire.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magus said:


> Ah good.now I can summon Chtulu from the abyss to eat liberals. LOL


 :lolsmash:

"Cthulhu, BANISH them to a Dark Oblivion!"


----------



## CashMan (May 21, 2012)

That‘s really amazing and watching such an extinct plant is very cool. It would be much cooler if they bring the historic animals too.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

CashMan said:


> That's really amazing and watching such an extinct plant is very cool. It would be much cooler if they bring the historic animals too.


You haven't watched JurrasicPark, have you? :gaah:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Jurasshashadit park.LOL


----------

